# Using insulin (LANTUS) for non diabetic



## mr_fitness (Oct 14, 2004)

I wonder how i would use long acting insulin Lantus (25h)
for best effect on muscle growth.

im planing on using it, and will!
But want to here som experts advice how to use it.

Does Lantus stimulate hgh and igf-1 ?
Then could i get an muscle growth effect and also and fat burning in a row?


----------



## LAM (Oct 14, 2004)

have you used gear before ?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 14, 2004)

Insulin can be VERY dangerous if you don't know what you are doing.............


----------



## Du (Oct 14, 2004)

mr_fitness said:
			
		

> I wonder how i would use long acting insulin Lantus (25h)
> for best effect on muscle growth.
> 
> im planing on using it, and will!
> ...


Read this 

Quote from that page:
"*A*gain a reminder of the high risk involved with insulin. It can make you a life-long diabetic and in the worst case, it can kill you. I strongly advise against the use of insulin compounds. Should you not heed my warning, follow the protocol to the letter. One slip could mean your life."


Definitely read up before you start taking it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 14, 2004)

After force feeding sugar into my brothers mouth when he almost when into a diabetic coma, I would NEVER play with insulin and unless your under the care of a doctor. Personally I believe the risk is just to high.

Just MO.


----------



## pop (Oct 14, 2004)

my  brother  died  2  weeks  ago  off  2  much  insulin


----------



## mr_fitness (Oct 14, 2004)

I have used insulin before. But only after workout 
I used Novorapid (4h acting time)10ui 
Have knowledge about this gear, but havent found much about long acting insulin and particular LANTUS

But this insulin is active for 25h
Does anyone know anything about insulin LANTUS!

Its new on market for diabetic users and what i read it should
stimulate gh and igf-1.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

If you use Lantus for muscle growth, you should leave this board immediately, and never ever return.


----------



## mr_fitness (Oct 14, 2004)

you have experience with lantus?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

Lantus is a baseline insulin that mimics normal physiology in the body.  As glycogen and such are released by the liver and muscle, Lantus removes it from the bloodstream.  Non-diabetics do not have this issue as their natural insulin release covers such shifts in blood glucose levels.

This was designed for diabetics who used long lasting insulins that peaked (NPH).  NPH was exactly like regular except the peak time was two - three times later.  Lantus, for diabetics, simply mimics normal insulin levels in the body that non diabetics have naturally.  It does not peak.  Along with your already normal blood sugar levels, I don't see Lantus offering ANY anabolic effects; it will probably just put you into a hypoglycemic coma.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

I use it every day.


----------



## mr_fitness (Oct 14, 2004)

Okej thanks.

Stimulation of gh and igf-1 is wrong information then?

Thats were the main reason that i wondering about to use it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

I know of no reason why Lantus would influence GH or IGF-1...where did you get such information?


----------



## mr_fitness (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.diabetes.se/start.asp?sida=2537The swedish diabetic page!
(its in swedish dou)

its says :  När man gör försök i provrör så ökar Lantus bindning till IGF-1-receptorn i tio gånger högre grad än humaninsulin. Lantus har alltså en betydligt större dragningskraft till denna receptor än vanligt insulin. Det betyder att det här insulinet uppfattas som en tillväxtfaktor och kan ge signaler om celldelning. 

Its means basicly that Lantus have greater attractive force to the IGF-1 recpto than normal insulin. This does body understand like an growthfactor and give celldischotomy signals.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 14, 2004)

What does this mean?  That because of a better binding affinity to IGF-1 that is naturally existant in the body, Lantus is going to be some kind of great anabolic?  If you're going to use insulin (which for a non diabetic I consider to be sheer lunacy), use humalog.  It's peak time is predictable and effective.  Lantus is nothing more than a baseline insulin with no peak - it was designed to mimic normal pancreatic function.


----------



## mr_fitness (Oct 15, 2004)

I appreciate that you took your time to explain to me. 
I have Novorapid, wich is a little faster then humalog.
This insulin have i used before 10ui with my postworkout drink.

I dont know if its placebo, but i feel bloaty the day after i took the insulin.
You have any idea why i feel like this, this is how i eat after training.

Training: aprox. 60-70min
1# postworkout 70g protein(powder) 85g carbs(simple carbs) 0g fat + 10ui Novorapid
2# 1h later 50g protein(tunafish) 60g carbs(rice) 0g fat
3# 2h after meal 2# 50g protein(tunafish) 60g carbs(rice) 0g fat
4# 2h after meal 3# 70g Protein(tunafish) 0g Carbs 45g fat (flaxeed oil)
Sleep 

Like you see, i dont eat any fat for 5 ours after injection with insulin. In fact, i NEVER combine fat and carbs.
Eat very clean, carbs and protein , or fat and protein.
Always finish my day with fat + protien.


----------

